# Related Sites > SQL Course >  A problem with my assignment

## sa74r24r

Please help me to deal with the following problem (at least in SQL):

Find all drinkers who frequent a bar that serves at least 2 beers they like , and one of them for at most 2$.

LIKES(drinker,beer)
FREQUENTS(drinker, bar)
SERVES(bar,beer,cost)

----------


## Steve R Jones

Please do not double post. Continued here: http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...ad.php?t=52884

----------

